# any surf reports?



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

since i cant go i might as well sit here at work and read other's adventures:headknock


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm debating going tomorrow morning, and am itching for a report as well, haha.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Surfside access road 5 area was really good this morning. The bite lasted a long time too. I was in the water at 6 a.m. and just got out and they were still biting. I will write more later, I am on the road now. I need a Whataburger pronto!


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Yup, Gigem87 is correct. I got there about 6:30 and left one short of a limit at 9:30. The one short thing was to teach me a lesson for not sharpening an ancient treble on a silver sprite. I expect that they were hitting anything and everything this morning but they sure did like that spoon!

Also, a couple arm length ladyfish decided to spice things up a bit too. To add insult to injury they didn't come unbuttoned like so many of the trout did.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! Think I'll head down this evening and spend the night.

I don't want to be anywhere near the coast this weekend.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Here is my longer report, now that I am home and fed...

Decided to buy a pint of shrimp, to ensure my success. Problem - no shrimp available. So I get 2 dozen croakers. Start off with them, but all they would do is catch gafftop. Plus a few hardheads, and a small shark. So I switch to soft plastics, and start catching a few trout. But also still catching some slimers. Then I get the short strike cutoff bite that only comes from bluefish, so I switch to the ol' silver spoon. That was the ticket. Many more trout, up to maybe 22" or so. Caught more slimers on the spoon too, and bluefish and some big skipjacks. It was a steady bite the whole time, with birds working consistently.

Waves were very small - no issue. Water was sandy brown in close, streaky to green further out. Tomorrow should be more of the same.

If I were going back, I would start off with a silver spoon.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

stuck at work all week. maybe it'll hold up til sat.:hairout:


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't get to fish much and was planning on going to the surf in the am and was like let me see if anyone posted on 2cool! I think it's a sign lol
Dumb question tho so I know we talking about the same surf lol crystal beach or galv? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

it's probably good at any beach right now


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Billygoat said:


> I'm debating going tomorrow morning, and am itching for a report as well, haha.


Lol


----------

